# Brad Hoehn Memorial Classic- Columbia MO



## slock51665 (Sep 30, 2004)

Race Date: September 18, 2005
Location: Home Depot (Columbia Missouri)
Sign-up Begins: 9:30am
Sign-up Ends: 10:45am
Mandatory Drivers Meeting: 11:00am (No Show’s Qualify At End)
Qualifying Start Time: 11:30am
Heat Races Will Begin 15min after the finish of qualifying







General Rules:

1. The racing director can make any changes at the track necessary to accommodate track size, car count, time constraints, weather, etc.
2. It is your responsibility to be at the racetrack on time and to have yourself or a representative attend all driver meetings. Any issues or changes discussed at the drivers meeting, applies to all competitors. Arriving late does not release you from compliance.
3. Only one person on the drivers stand at a time during qualifying.







Electric Qualifying:

We will setup 10 people at a time. Each driver’s 2 lap qualifying run will
start the first time he/she crosses the scoring loop and ends after the 2nd consecutive lap. The driver will then pull into the pit area and the next driver will begin his/her qualifying run. You have 30 sec from the time you are called to qualify to start your qualifying run or you will be skipped (this includes gas vehicles). If you are skipped you may be allowed a 1 lap qualifying run at the end of the qualifying section if time permits (race directors discretion). At the end of qualifying for the first 10 driver, we will reset the computer and start the next 10. The previous 10 drivers will be expected to corner for the next qualifying session. No exceptions. Losing qualifying position will be the penalty for not corning.







Gas Qualifying:

Gas qualifying will follow the same rules as the electric qualifying with the following exception. Each driver’s 4 lap qualifying run will start the first time
he/she crosses the scoring loop and ends after the 4th consecutive lap.




2 heat setup




1st heat (Top 3 advance to Main Event)



Qualifying Positions 1, 3, 5, 7, etc… will be assigned to heat number 1.



2nd heat (Top 3 advance to Main Event)
Qualifying Positions 2, 4, 6, 8, etc… will be assigned to heat number 2.

3 heat setup
1st heat (Top 2 advance to Main Event)
Qualifying Positions 1, 4, 7, 10, etc… will be assigned to heat number 1.



2nd heat (Top 2 advance to Main Event)
Qualifying Positions 2, 5, 8, 11, etc… will be assigned to heat number 2.



3rd heat (Top 2 advance to Main Event)
Qualifying Positions 3, 6, 9, 12, etc… will be assigned to heat number 3.




1) Qualifying Attempt Order

The Qualifying attempt order will be determined by random drawing at the drivers meeting.

2) Qualifying (Electric 2 laps / Gas 4 laps)

The race lineups will be determined by the faster of 2 qualifying laps for electric vehicles and the fastest of 4 qualifying laps for gas vehicles. Drivers will be assigned a heat position based on their qualifying order from lowest to highest. Drivers that miss their position in line for qualifying will be allowed one lap at the end of the line if time permits.

3) Heat Races (10 laps)

Heat Race lineups will be staggered by qualifying order. The fast qualifier will be in the first heat race, the second fasted qualifier will be in the second heat race etc... For 16 cars or less, two Heat Races will be ran and the top 3 finishers in each heat will start at the front of the Main Event. For 17 cars or more, three Heat Races will be ran and the top 2 finishers in each heat will start at the front of the Main Event.

4) Last Chance Main (8 laps)



If more cars are running than will be started in the Main Event (8 cars max), a Last Chance Main will be run. The cars not transferring to the Main Event by their heat race finishing position will start the Last Chance Main straight up by qualifying order.

5) Heat Winners Dash (5 laps)

The Heat Winners Dash will have the six heat race winners. Lineup inverted by qualifying times. Heat Winners Dash finish will determine the first six starting positions in tonight's main event.







6) Main Event (20 laps)

The Main Event lineup will be the top 6 finishers from the Heat Races followed by 2 transfers from the Last Chance Main. The top heat race finishers will line up their respective finishing position in the Heat Winners Dash followed by the top finishers from the Last Chance Main in the order of their finish in the Last Chance Main.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WWW.Columbiathunder.com


----------



## slock51665 (Sep 30, 2004)

Its coming up this weekend guys and gals so come on out. We are giving away a XRAY T1R kit, and other goodies through the day.


----------

